# Churches in Helsinki and St. Petersburg(2 for C&C)



## Foxx (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey all!

Did some travelling around St. Petersburg and Helsinki, Finland last week with a bunch of friends. I took so many pictures and have my favorites up in a thread in the beginners forum(http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...y/260556-st-petersburg-helsinki-week-c-c.html) but had two HDR shots of churches I wanted to post here:

Church of Spilled Blood -- Located in St. Petersburg, Russia. The architecture of the church is primarily baroque and neoclassical, but the main attraction of the church is its 7500 square meters of mosaics that basically cover every surface of the interior sans the floor. As a photographer walking into this church was completely overwhelming -- there was just no way with my skill set I could capture in a single frame the depth and detail of this magnificent structure. It also did not help that I did not have a tripod with me, however I managed. This shot is of the highest ceiling in the church.







Temppeliaukio Church -- Located in Helsinki, Finland. This contemporary church completed in 1969 is one of a kind - it is wholly built into rock. All walls of the church are made of rough, unworked rock and supported by a concrete ceiling with a dome. Natural light is provided by the windows situated between the supporting beams for the ceilings. Truly one of the most unique and beautiful churches I have ever seen. 






So please, give me your critique and commments!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

They are lovely.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 23, 2011)

That Helsinki church is absolutely awesome. Thanks for the coverage. Can you post any more?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*My Edits are OK to EDIT
I am not so much into myself....*_


----------



## enzodm (Oct 23, 2011)

I like Temppeliaukio too, visited last summer for the second time. I have some picture, but I never found sunny days, so I do not have that nice lighting inside you have in yours (here and here and here: dome is a spiral made with an extremely long copper wire ).


----------



## SlickSalmon (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't been to too many places, but I have visited the Temppeliaukio Church in Helsinki.  I have no idea who built it or why, but it's a remarkably clever religious structure in a not-particularly-religious city.  It dazzles on every conceivable level.  It would be next to impossible to capture its essence in a single frame.


----------

